# New pony disaster



## confusedrider15 (30 May 2014)

Hi all,
so a week today my long awaited new pony arrived! After 8 years of riding and my parents never been able to afford a horse, my birthday came around this year and the time came to get my first ever horse/pony!

As you can imagine I was thrilled, after 8 years of riding it doesn't take a genius to work out I'm not really a novice. 
I've been at the same stables all my life and now work there, I took weekly lessons where i was regularly jumping 100cm.

My parents bought me my 'dream pony' from the riding school, however he is not really your typical riding school pony.

Since Tom arrived he was abit unsettled in his new yard but other than that he was brilliant! Over the week of him being with me all of a sudden he has taken a really bad habit on of nipping harshly when in the stable with him. (I am firm with him and tell him off). 
Apart from the nipping he was great, a bit spooky first time riding him after he was lunged in new surroundings but nothing more than you'd expect.

Now when I've been going to tack up, he turns his bum as soon as he sees the tack and puts his ears flat back, which is not like him at all. Today when I rode him like normal he was bucking in walk and trot. Having a huge buck and a few broncs in canter, then all of a sudden he stopped deap in walk and reared to his full height, and nearly flipped back on himself. He never ever did this with me in the riding school i used to ride him for the owner as she said i rode him brilliantly. However in his old home and new constantly shakes his head up and down and chomps on his bit. I suggested he needed his teeth checking but the idea was just brushed off as Tom being stubben?

So tomorrow I will be riding him again and see how he goes but if not, all the regular checks of his teeth,back,saddle will be checked. 
I was just wondering if anyone could give any idea on why he's being so bad mannered, and sometimes dangerous!

Is it because I've spoilt him too much?
Is he just missing home?
Do you think his teeth need doing?

I'm sorry for the awfully long post but I am quite upset that I've waited so long for a horse and when I do get one he's been abit of a let down


Obviously I am not cross at him, it's just hard as he's not himself!


----------



## fuzzle (30 May 2014)

confusedrider15 said:



			Hi all,
so a week today my long awaited new pony arrived! After 8 years of riding and my parents never been able to afford a horse, my birthday came around this year and the time came to get my first ever horse/pony!

As you can imagine I was thrilled, after 8 years of riding it doesn't take a genius to work out I'm not really a novice. 
I've been at the same stables all my life and now work there, I took weekly lessons where i was regularly jumping 100cm.

My parents bought me my 'dream pony' from the riding school, however he is not really your typical riding school pony.

Since Tom arrived he was abit unsettled in his new yard but other than that he was brilliant! Over the week of him being with me all of a sudden he has taken a really bad habit on of nipping harshly when in the stable with him. (I am firm with him and tell him off). 
Apart from the nipping he was great, a bit spooky first time riding him after he was lunged in new surroundings but nothing more than you'd expect.

Now when I've been going to tack up, he turns his bum as soon as he sees the tack and puts his ears flat back, which is not like him at all. Today when I rode him like normal he was bucking in walk and trot. Having a huge buck and a few broncs in canter, then all of a sudden he stopped deap in walk and reared to his full height, and nearly flipped back on himself. He never ever did this with me in the riding school i used to ride him for the owner as she said i rode him brilliantly. However in his old home and new constantly shakes his head up and down and chomps on his bit. I suggested he needed his teeth checking but the idea was just brushed off as Tom being stubben?

So tomorrow I will be riding him again and see how he goes but if not, all the regular checks of his teeth,back,saddle will be checked. 
I was just wondering if anyone could give any idea on why he's being so bad mannered, and sometimes dangerous!

Is it because I've spoilt him too much?
Is he just missing home?
Do you think his teeth need doing?

I'm sorry for the awfully long post but I am quite upset that I've waited so long for a horse and when I do get one he's been abit of a let down


Obviously I am not cross at him, it's just hard as he's not himself!
		
Click to expand...

Hun this sounds very simular to mine she had ulcers xxxx


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (30 May 2014)

That's a tough question to answer, since the reason for the behaviour may be anything from the pony attempting to see what he can/can't get away with in his new home to serious health issues as fuzzle suggested.

I think my first question would be whether he is used to a lot of work and feed and whether perhaps he's getting a lot less work suddenly.

Is he in the same saddle as before?

I'm not doubting your riding ability (with a rear like that you've got more guts than me getting back on!), but stable management is another thing entirely. Do you have an experienced person you can ask to give a 'hands on' assessment? Two heads can be much better than one.


----------



## confusedrider15 (30 May 2014)

Thankyou!xxxx


----------



## confusedrider15 (30 May 2014)

Thankyou haha, yep bought him with tack, but want to get it checked if the problem carries on, just Incase!
He's in more work now, as everyone refused to ride him, apart from about 5 people!
I'm putting the bad stable manners down to the fact he isn't used to going into a stable for more than five minutes, also he loves to be turned out and doesn't like to be stood In a confined space.

Thankyou for your help!


----------



## Clodagh (30 May 2014)

Is he now living in, whereas before he was out? Living out is probably better, as long as he isn't too fat.
Do you have someone experienced that can help you? 8 years is nothing for experience! I mean that in a nice way. How do you decide what and how much to feed him and so on?


----------



## confusedrider15 (30 May 2014)

Oh gosh I know haha, there's always something you don't know about horses! Nope he lives out, just like he did before. The only time he comes in is to be groomed, ridden ect. My uncle is experienced with horses but lives quite far away from me! 
Unfortunately he had to stay in 4 days to be wormed (yard policy) so he was in and bored. In that time he had 8lbs of hay for the day and 12lbs for the night and easily finished all of this!


----------



## 9tails (30 May 2014)

Fellow previous riding school then owner here!  I'd been riding 12 years on a weekly basis. I thought I knew at least something, it turns out I knew squat!  I've learnt pretty quickly since though.  

If a horse is doing what he's doing, he's shouting very loudly that something is hurting like hell.  Bum turning and ears back is very likely to be anticipation of pain.  Look carefully at his bit, is it smooth without any sharp edges?  Is it big enough, you should see about a finger of bit each side of his mouth.  Check his bridle, is it fitting correctly?  Is the browband big enough?  Next his saddle, feel underneath to see if there's anything going on under there.  Lumpy flocking, even possibly a broken tree.  Also check your numnah and girth for damage.  Run your hand along his back, does he flinch?  Trot him up, is he sound?

I'd lay money on this horse being in pain.  Good luck with all your checks and get the professionals out to do teeth and saddle.  He may need physio if his saddle has damaged his back.


----------



## twiggy2 (30 May 2014)

bucking in walk and trot followed by rearing bolt upright is not a horse testing you, TBH you would be foolish to get back on until he has been checked by a vet-he s shouting that something is really wrong.

why did people refuse to ride him at the riding school?

head shaking can be a problem that is difficult to deal with, I am guessing you did not have him vetted before purchase?


----------



## confusedrider15 (30 May 2014)

His bridle is all okay, he's been trotted up fine, feet have been done about 2 weeks ago, ran my hand along his back with no trouble at all! Saddles all okay! I'm positive It's his teeth/his mouth causing him the pain. As he allows the saddle to be put on but the bridle is another story! 

Just to let you all know I won't be riding him tomorrow once you have all given me this advice, first thing in the morning he's getting booked in for his teeth.


----------



## confusedrider15 (30 May 2014)

People refuse to ride him as he paces, he was had been on the trap previously and now is hard to get out of his pacing unless he trusts you! Unfortunately we did not have him vetted. very foolish not to have him vetted I guess but the person we bought him off had him vetted a few months back which he passed with flying colours.


----------



## L&M (30 May 2014)

Oh poor you!

Firstly I would not be riding this horse until you have got to the bottom of things.

Secondly I would be have a full mot from your vet - if you get the vet out for his teeth they could do this at the same time.

Finally a thorough tack check by a qualified saddler.

In the meantime, let him settle as he has only been with your for a week. Whilst you can't ride, spend the time doing some groundwork with him, grooming etc so you start to bond and help him adapt to his new home.

Good luck and hope you find a reason for this behaviour.


----------



## soulfull (31 May 2014)

sounds like ulcers too me, or at least pain somewhere.


----------



## STRIKER (31 May 2014)

So he is actually trying to talk to you and tell you he is t happy, dont find that a disaster, does saddle fit correctly, have you been doing too much on him and his back muscles were not strong enough yet, you may have been with horses all your life, but really children dont fully understand animal husbandry until they start looking afwter their own incl feeding, veterinary etc.


----------



## ester (31 May 2014)

was he vetted before purchase? It seems a very extreme reaction to go to in a week, have you spoken to previous owners to see if he has ever behaved like this before you started riding him at the RS?


----------



## fuzzle (31 May 2014)

Think your been very sensible not to ride him, teeth good way to start and get his back checked and tack ask the vet for advise if its a mare then her overies may want scanning if all clear on these problems then a gastroscope to see if he has ulcers!!!  there is something wrong some where and riding him is a defo no go and i think your been very understanding and sensible!!!!! sounds like your a good owner and im sure you will conquer  this problem and get your fab horse back that you bought, i dont think he is been naughty is pain somewhere!!! xxxx


----------



## BeckyV22 (16 June 2014)

Would it be possible for you to tie him up outside? We've got a few ponies like that - inside they bite, kick, squash you etc but outside they're lovely. If he's not used to being stabled much maybe he just feels a little claustrophobic. I know it sounds silly, but also check the underside of his saddle pad/numnah because I know someone who got some hay stuck on the underside of the saddle pad and it was a bit sharp and dug into his back... there was no cuts on him or anything, it just really wound him up!


----------



## Fun Times (16 June 2014)

I see the original post is a few weeks old now. Would be great to have an update on your pony OP, hope you have made some progress.


----------



## LC2013 (17 June 2014)

Sounds like the saddle doesn't fit to me. Please get it checked and go from there. My mare did a similar thing when I had a new saddle fitted by possibly the worst saddle fitter in the north east. She wouldn't let me brush her, would let me on and refused to go forward on hacks. New saddle & she was like a new horse ) get that checked first and if it fits get the vets out as it certainly could be ulcers. Good luck x


----------



## LC2013 (17 June 2014)

9tails said:



			Fellow previous riding school then owner here!  I'd been riding 12 years on a weekly basis. I thought I knew at least something, it turns out I knew squat!  I've learnt pretty quickly since though.  

If a horse is doing what he's doing, he's shouting very loudly that something is hurting like hell.  Bum turning and ears back is very likely to be anticipation of pain.  Look carefully at his bit, is it smooth without any sharp edges?  Is it big enough, you should see about a finger of bit each side of his mouth.  Check his bridle, is it fitting correctly?  Is the browband big enough?  Next his saddle, feel underneath to see if there's anything going on under there.  Lumpy flocking, even possibly a broken tree.  Also check your numnah and girth for damage.  Run your hand along his back, does he flinch?  Trot him up, is he sound?

I'd lay money on this horse being in pain.  Good luck with all your checks and get the professionals out to do teeth and saddle.  He may need physio if his saddle has damaged his back.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ yes yes yes! Couldn't agree more with this!! All sounds pain related, probably back but it could be something else. Get him checked and no doubt a problem will be found. Please keep us updated xx


----------



## Zero00000 (17 June 2014)

You know what the problem is?

Hes a riding school pony!!

He has been worked hard, everyday for go knows how long, now he has come to you, has a quiet life, but is not used to it!

Ive seen this happen so many times, buy the 'perfect' riding school pony, who simply can not cope outside the school environment!


----------



## confusedrider15 (17 June 2014)

Hi everyone just a quick update, after his little rear fit I gave him a week off, had the vet out checked all teeth back ect and this was all okay. During this week I took him back to basics with all his manners and he's getting better by the day! After the week off I got back on and had absolutely no problems whatsoever! He was the most relaxed horse you could meet!
So there you go!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 June 2014)

great


----------

